# Sensor de movimiento para puerta corrediza como supermercado



## wowota2 (Jun 21, 2010)

Soy un estudiante del secundario y estoy necesitando ayuda, en lo que se basa mi proyecto es hacer una puerta como la del supermercado de dos hojas y que al haber una persona delante se abra, cuando llegue al fin de carrera quede abierta durante determinado tiempo(para la temporizacion se que se usa el ne555), y luego vuelva a cerrar hasta captar otra persona. El tema de los motorores y eso de como mover la puerta ya los se, lo unico que me falta es saber la parte del sensado, que sensor debo usar? como lo hago? me baje un par de circuitos del lm567 pero nose si ese integrado se consigue en argentina, asi que porfavor ayudenme, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2010)

Usa un PIR.

Saludos !


----------



## wowota2 (Jun 21, 2010)

No tenes un circuito donde poner el pir?


----------



## alexus (Jun 21, 2010)

el pir, te da una señal, con la señal, haces lo que queres, automatismo simple...


----------



## wowota2 (Jun 21, 2010)

pero voy a una casa de electronica y pido un pir?



alexus dijo:


> el pir, te da una señal, con la señal, haces lo que queres, automatismo simple...



voy a una casa de electronica y pido un pir, sabes cuanto salen masomenos?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lo que necesitas es el sensor de personas?

PIR es el sensor utilizado para las alarmas y algunas luces con detector de presencia. Basicamente se trata de un sensor de temperatura por infrarojos (calor, es otra frecuencia distinta a la led y mandos a distancia)

La gran pregunta es si es para un proyecto serio o una practica de clase?

Si es para una practica hay metodos mas baratos y educativos.


Jugando con el peso:

Una placa o resoste suspendido con muelles que al pisar se unde un poquito pulsando un final de carrera.

Barreras de infrarojos:
Utilizando un receptor de algun video/dvd viejo y un generador de 40khz con un 555

Con un portero que apriete un pulsador


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Sep 28, 2014)

Hola. deseo un circuito que detecte la presencia de alguna persona  y automáticamente se abra así  como la de los supermercado.
Acabo de terminar un circuito que al presionar el pulsador gira el motor hacia un sentido y después de un tiempo que lo da el primer 555 gira en el otro sentido por un tiempo similar que lo da el otro 555.(los 555 en mono estable).

otra consulta.. ha este circuito se le puede adicionar un control de mando a distancia para que funcione no solamente presionando el pulsador, si no con una señal de contrl remoto.
saludos


----------



## carlos chiroque zumaeta (Jul 27, 2015)

tengo un motor dc de 12 votios y lo quiero utilizar en un proyecto de puerta corrediza para activarlo con control remoto(automatico) y de forma manual utilizando un switch, tengo este circuito pero antes de implementarlo necesito que lo analicen y si lo mejoran seria excelente,
tiene dos finales de carrera.


----------



## raspdroid (Jul 28, 2015)

Este vídeo es muy bueno por si le interesa a alguien, a partir del minuto 30 trata del cambio de giro en motores dc.






Saludos


----------

